# small bromeliads



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

im making a 24" long 18" high 12" wide vivarium for D. azures and want some smallish bromeliads to go in there on the cocofibre background and on some pieces of wood maybe even one medium one in the substrate. 

anyway i am no good with bromeliads and have only been ponted towards Neoregelia fireball + olens apprently olens grows to 24" though and fireball turns red in sunlight hence its name. i am looking for some smallish green bromeliads and thought you experienced froggers might be able to help?????
thanks in advance


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Fireball is a medium brom (in frogger terms), and can be green to red depending on light. I think there is a post similar to this, but here are some small ones you may want to check out: Neo. Pepper. Neo. Midget, Neo. Liliputiana, Neo. ampullacea, and Vriesea racinae. Alex at Custom Ecos has most of these, and he could probably help you find some other options as well.

*link to Custom Ecos brom page:*
http://www.angelfire.com/oh3/customecos/bromeliads.htm

Also, you should contact Harry (cloud jungle) and Ken (peace of the tropics) and see what they have. I also think Tropifolra has some neat smaller broms... but I haven't seen those plants in person so am not sure how small they really are.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Jbeetle,

The ones you got from me are a Tropiflora hybrid. 

They have some spectacular bromeliads. Don't go by their cargo report. While it is nice it only list what they are trying to move. Give them a call, they are truely great people.


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Forgot to answer the real question of this thread.

Try Vriesea 'Julie'. It is a nice compact Vriesea with bright lime green foilage and red spikes. Also Tropiflora currently has the green form of Neo. Fireball listed in thier Cargo Report. Unlike the typical form only the center flushes red, the rest of the plant remains green.

Aechmea ‘Suenos’ also stays small and green. The leaves are at most 8 inches long, but they are very narrow and tightly formed into a vase. The spike is bright magenta with blue and white flowers, very showy.


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeah, I was gonna mention the ones I got from you as well but couldn't think of the name lol. They would be another good small brom, thanks again. I got some plants from Tropiflora a long time ago, during a sale. I asked them to send me small brom that were preferably spineless (or had small spined), but I got a ton of very large broms with many large spines... so I wasn't very happy, but it was a sale... oh well. I would still consider buying from them, but would like to see pics of the plants before I bought them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2004)

*bromeliads*

my only problem now is as i live in the uk, finding somehwere that i can get these species. theres a good website called dartfrog.co.uk but it has few bromeliad species that dont get big. dont suppose anybody knows if the companies mentioned here can ship to uk???
and one if the species mentioned i think N. midget i dont like because it doesnt really have the vlassical bromeliad shape :roll: 
sorry for being so picky :lol:


----------



## jhupp (Feb 27, 2004)

Tropiflora can probably ship to you. I know they do a lot of international stuff.


----------



## Elleschoice (Apr 1, 2015)

...........


----------



## Aldross (Dec 30, 2013)

This thread is 11 years old. I'm going to guess they are good.


----------



## Kdog420000 (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol this thread is 10 years old


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

yeah someone keeps bumping old threads


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Yeah, twelve years old thread and still a nice source of info, since I was searching for some small bromeliads names.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

How small? I get my broms from a local Hawaiian grower. If your looking for species try Neoregalia lilliputiana, N. dungsiana, N. punctate (complex) or N. ampullacea (complex). For me, small is 15cm or less (>6"). Use the Bromeliad Cultivar Register (registry.bsi.org) to find hybrids. Hope this helps.
:bounce:


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

BeastMaster said:


> ...For me, small is 15cm or less (>6"). Use the Bromeliad Cultivar Register (registry.bsi.org) to find hybrids. Hope this helps.
> :bounce:


Yeah, for me too. Around 10cm would be great. I'll only for those small plants, mainly epiphytes.
Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.

Cheers.


----------



## BeastMaster (Jul 29, 2015)

dentex said:


> Yeah, for me too. Around 10cm would be great. I'll only for those small plants, mainly epiphytes.
> 
> Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.
> 
> ...




Since your looking @ epiphytes, you might want to consider mini orchids. I've included Pleurothallids in my collection.


----------



## dentex (Apr 22, 2016)

Oohh they are cute. Thanks


----------

